# where can i get mouse/rat lab blocks from?



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

as said above where can i get mouse/rat lab food blocks from?. also where can i get water bottles for lab cages?

thanks


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

they are regularly in the rfuk classifieds under equipment ,sometimes in the feeder section and also regularly on ebay.The cages come in all different sizes so you need to be cautious when thinking about multiple species,one size won't fit all.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

is there any online shops that i can buy lab blocks from.

i am only looking for labcage water bottles. i have 9 cages and not many bottle. the lab cages will only be for keeping male fancy mice and breeding fancy mice.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> as said above where can i get mouse/rat lab food blocks from?. also where can i get water bottles for lab cages?
> 
> thanks


Normal hamster bottles work fine in lab cages too  Just put them angled sizeways and they sit in place nicely :2thumb:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Harlan laboratories do the rodent blocks.You would have to buy in bulk.My mice wouldn't eat them,I gave them all to the ducks at the park.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

argo foods in sheffield do a Mouse and rat cube, its what I feed mine, if you ring them they will tell you if they deliver to any shops near you


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> argo foods in sheffield do a Mouse and rat cube, its what I feed mine, if you ring them they will tell you if they deliver to any shops near you


I feed these to my rats :2thumb:. They have the same amount of ingredients as Sow breeder Pellets, so i feed these now :2thumb:.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

We used to add them to our mix, but we've found our rats are much healthier on a homemade mix. Plus it's often cheaper (rabbit food is £10 a sack, cheapest nuggets we found were £15+).

You cant alter them to suit all ages either.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> We used to add them to our mix, but we've found our rats are much healthier on a homemade mix. Plus it's often cheaper (rabbit food is £10 a sack, cheapest nuggets we found were £15+).
> 
> You cant alter them to suit all ages either.



I pay £8 for a sack (20kg i think) :2thumb:, lasts ages now as i just have the rats (no mice). I also add some "Harringtons" all natural complete dog biscuits which they love :2thumb:.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I always homemade my mouse mix, as said above it was much cheaper and i could add more small bits for weaning and more calories for pregnancy, less calories for the elderly and reds etc etc


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

We added Harringtons to one batch of food here, and I ended up with several girls with new lumps. Probably just coincidence, but I wont buy it again. I dont add dog food at all now.

Rabbit food on it's own is better than nuggets. Rats need variety or they will get bored. Especially if they're kept in little tubs.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never tried rodent blocks but I did use sow and weaner pellets at first.
To be honest my rodents loved them.
I use a slef mixed mix now though using hamster mix as a base and adding 'allsorts' to it. 
This gives variety as no two batches are the same and the rodents seem well on it.
I am thinking of getting more sow pellets though as they seemed to put a good bit of weight on my rats.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think some animal feeds come in very handy in a mix. We're currently using barley & linseed nuggets (horse food?) in our mix, the rats love them, and they're looking good. But they really are only a small part of the mix, probably 5%, maybe 10% max. I just wang some in, dont measure anything in my mix other than by eye lol.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

barley rings for horses are great, all my small furries love themm, especially the rabbits.

my mice are on mixed cereal mixed with sow pellets ( what evers on special offer, hamster mix, bun food, bit of wild birds etc )


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I think some animal feeds come in very handy in a mix. We're currently using barley & linseed nuggets (horse food?) in our mix, the rats love them, and they're looking good. But they really are only a small part of the mix, probably 5%, maybe 10% max. I just wang some in, dont measure anything in my mix other than by eye lol.


Yes I often hoy some horse feed in the mix as I have the ponies as well.
Anything goes as long as it's not on the 'no-no' list!



pigglywiggly said:


> barley rings for horses are great, all my small furries love themm, especially the rabbits.
> 
> my mice are on mixed cereal mixed with sow pellets ( what evers on special offer, hamster mix, bun food, bit of wild birds etc )


Yes wild bird seed goes in every mix I do and the smaller hams love it.
Never given barley rings though although they get cheerio's usually!

I've even given Alpha A molli and the love that ocassionally.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

is this sow pellets as in pig food?
p.s. sorry to revitalise an older thread


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes I used sow and weaner pellets.


----------

